# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشگاه فرهنگیان چطور ثبت نام کنم؟

## MohammadReZa.m

سلام
دانشگاه فرهنگیان بخوام ثبت نام کنم جدا از کنکور سراسری هست؟شرایط ثبت نام چیه و چطور ثبت نام کنم؟

من مادرم معلم هست.میگه برای کسایی که والدینشون معلم باشه سهمیه تو این دانشگاه هم دارن.قضیش چیه؟

----------

